# What to do this time of year



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

This is a great time of year to do the final step from last spring's turkey hunt. I just finished this call for my grandson, made from his first turkey. Make yourself or a hunting companion, or, if you are as lucky as me, your grandson, a windbone call. They are super easy to make and are something they will remember and use for a lifetime.


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

I am still chasing chukar.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

*Instructions?*

BP, 
Looks like a fun project. Where do we get instructions on how to make the call?
Thanks,
Scott


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I have made several over the years and I think I got my original instructions from a turkey hunting book ("After the Hunt: ..Lovett Williams) but if you google wingbone call you will get lots of hits with instructions and advise. The thing to do is to remember to save some wing bones from your birds. Small birds...hens and jakes make the best sounding calls. These calls take a little practice before you can make them sound good but it is fun to call birds in with a call that you have made yourself.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Wow! Nice looking call; how's it sound? I have several of them; they are my secret weapon when nothing else works. I broke my best one while wringing out my wet shirt; I had it in the pocket and forgot about it. I tried to repair it but it never sounded the same again. I was sick over it. I can't wait to go down home turkey hunting in April. I've allready started praticing my calling.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

As it turned out, this call does sound really good. Most of the calls I've made sound good and will call birds even thow they all sound different. I have found that the mouthpiece bone is something you don't want to rush into when making your choice as to which one to use. Take your time and find the one that produces sound the easiest. I have found that making a good sounding call is in direct relationship to how easy the call sounds off. A small, "flat-ish" bone makes the best and easiest sound. Of course the longer and larger the bones, the deeper the sound..although deep is not necessarily what you want. I have one call that is only about 5 inches long that produces a fairly high pitch and the turkeys just love it. Sorry to hear about your broken call. I have only broke one and it was not a fatal brake but as yours, unrepairable. Oh well, I am probably boring most readers but you sound like my kind of turkey hunter...where is "down home"?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> where is "down home"?


Arkansas and Oklahoma


----------



## coolgunnings (Sep 8, 2007)

Texscala said:


> I am still chasing chukar.


+1


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

ah, to you poor fellows that are "still chasing Chukars"...my deepest sympathys. You've shot them all and yet, you're still not satisfied. Perhaps the revenge you try to administer for that last humiliating chukar hunt at the hands of the little devel birds is simply not all that meaningful. Chukar hunting is like a dog chasing his tail...even when he does manage to catch it, he ain't got much for his trouble. Now turkeys...there is a noble adversary. He's bigger, smarter, faster. He will never taunt you, hurling a sarcastic challenge from the ridge top, no, he simply out smarts you and gracefully beats his retreat. To look a downed turkey in the eye and tell him "good job, you have lived and now died, king of the upland birds"...there is a satisfing hunt!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> ah, to you poor fellows that are "still chasing Chukars"...my deepest sympathys. You've shot them all and yet, you're still not satisfied. Perhaps the revenge you try to administer for that last humiliating chukar hunt at the hands of the little devel birds is simply not all that meaningful. Chukar hunting is like a dog chasing his tail...even when he does manage to catch it, he ain't got much for his trouble. Now turkeys...there is a noble adversary. He's bigger, smarter, faster. He will never taunt you, hurling a sarcastic challenge from the ridge top, no, he simply out smarts you and gracefully beats his retreat. To look a downed turkey in the eye and tell him "good job, you have lived and now died, king of the upland birds"...there is a satisfing hunt!


+1


----------

